
This Startup Stranded Customers Overseas with No Refunds - sergeant3
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-12-03/we-roam-s-death-stranded-its-customers-overseas-with-no-refunds
======
masonic
HN original spiel:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11714255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11714255)

------
garysahota93
How on earth is this even legal? Or ethical for that matter?

